# Hen got attacked by stray dogs



## Vekozhi (Jul 31, 2020)

Hen got attacked by dogs 2 days ago.I was able to drive the dogs away.There aren't any visible cuts except a small claw mark.The hen has not been moving much and keeps closing its eyes and sleeping.The problem is that there is a large black area near its legs.My mother applied some turmeric paste near its wounds. Please let me know what this black area is.

Edit: She has succumbed to her injuries and died.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I know it's especially difficult to lose one in this way.

That huge black area you saw is blood. She was bleeding internally. There is probably nothing you could have done for her short of taking her to a vet.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am so sorry. This is so hard.


----------

